# Pfade "zusammenfügen" [ Illustrator ]



## Xenius (3. April 2004)

Hallooo,
bin grad was am nachzeichnen und stoße auf das "Problem" 2 Pfade zu einem zu machen...

Bitte erschlagt mich nich wenn die Frage schon tausendmal gestellt wurde - wie  selbiges von statten geht!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2004)

Hi,

Du markierst mit gedrückter Shift-Taste die beiden zusammenzuführenden Endpunkte, machst dann einen Rechtsklick und klickst auf "Zusammenfügen". Dann werden diese beiden Punkte miteinander verbunden.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Xenius (3. April 2004)

Hatte ich auch schon versucht, das tut's irgendwie nicht


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2004)

Du darfst auch nur die *Endpunkte* der 2 Pfade markieren, sonst kommt da eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Xenius (3. April 2004)

Fehlermeldung, mh, bei mir passiert einfach garnichts


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2004)

Wenn Du nix dagegen hast, kannst Du mir ja mal Deine Datei schicken, da werd ich sie mir mal anschauen. Und bitte noch markieren, um welche 2 Pfade es sich handelt 

omakolle[at]gmx.de


----------



## Xenius (3. April 2004)

dum di dum...

hat jemand noch eine Idee wie sich des bewerkstelligen lässt?


----------



## thoru (9. April 2004)

Hallo Xenius,

falls du es noch nicht probiert hast....
du musst die beiden Punkte mit dem Direkt-Auswahl-Werkzeug (weißer Zeiger)
markieren oder mit dem Direkt-Auswahl-Lasso (Taste Q). Ansonsten wird das 
wohl nichts mit dem verbinden.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------

